# Hey Everyone!



## Kristy Langford (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey guys!!! I am so thrilled that there is a new board and that I've joined. I missed everyone. Anyone miss me?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's two "old-timers" back this weekend.  Welcome back K75.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

The B-Movie Metal Queen is in da house!


----------



## Kristy Langford (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys and Tallee...you remembered the nickname that Brett gave me. That is so sweet...hehehe!


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Welcome back.

/me hits Z with a cane


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Kristy Langford said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys and Tallee...you remembered the nickname that Brett gave me. That is so sweet...hehehe!


Well, I'm just a sweet guy. Personally, I blame the pop-tart craze of '97 -- I've been sweet ever since.


----------

